# Maryland (Baltimore) area



## sidneyk (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey all,

New to the site and wanted to see if there were others here from the Baltimore or greater Maryland area.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes sir. Baltimore and harford county.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Lutherville


----------



## sidneyk (Jan 3, 2018)

Nice to meet you both! 

We got a little caught off guard with this morning's storm but happy to be recovered and back in the swing of things. Hopefully all went smoothly for you guys.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

sidneyk said:


> Nice to meet you both!
> 
> We got a little caught off guard with this morning's storm but happy to be recovered and back in the swing of things. Hopefully all went smoothly for you guys.


I hang out here. After 38 years in the business, I bailed out July 1, 2017

Thinking about snow blower service next year ... but probably will not.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah. I hate temps like these. Cant burn anything off with just salt. Give me 6” on a 30 degree day any time over today’s storm.


----------



## sidneyk (Jan 3, 2018)

thelettuceman said:


> I hang out here. After 38 years in the business, I bailed out July 1, 2017
> 
> Thinking about snow blower service next year ... but probably will not.


What got you out last year, if you don't mind me asking?



prezek said:


> Yeah. I hate temps like these. Cant burn anything off with just salt. Give me 6" on a 30 degree day any time over today's storm.


Couldn't agree more. Way harder for my guys to keep warm too.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

What part of town do you work in?


----------



## sidneyk (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't have anything in Baltimore proper. We have about 10 commercial properties in Glen Burnie and Pasadena

Are you guys in the city? Or suburbs too?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Suburbs. We are a landscaping company. All accounts are eastern Baltimore County and harford county. I do sub one of my trucks and 2 guys to another company for snow in glen Bernie and up through Catonsville.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

sidneyk said:


> What got you out last year, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I have always been a 1 man operation with no back up plan. I never had a need for one in 38 years. I wanted to get out before my luck ran out.


----------



## Biscayne (Jan 5, 2014)

Pasadena here, just bought a truck of my own. Have been driving others trucks for years


----------



## sidneyk (Jan 3, 2018)

prezek said:


> Suburbs. We are a landscaping company. All accounts are eastern Baltimore County and harford county. I do sub one of my trucks and 2 guys to another company for snow in glen Bernie and up through Catonsville.


Gotcha. We're a parking lot sweeping company most of the year - probably have seen you guys around from time to time then.



thelettuceman said:


> I have always been a 1 man operation with no back up plan. I never had a need for one in 38 years. I wanted to get out before my luck ran out.


I can appreciate the discipline there. One of our subcontractors (independent guy) pushed himself too hard and too long last year, fell behind on maintenance etc, and now I think he's completely out.



Biscayne said:


> Pasadena here, just bought a truck of my own. Have been driving others trucks for years


Congrats!


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

We are located in Pasadena with a shop as well where we make our liquids in Halethorpe. If you guys ever want to try out some liquids feel free to drop us a line and we can help you get started. Our accounts are Columbia, Millersville and Crofton areas.


----------

